# iCloud sans Apple One



## Sadiris (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour la communauté! 

Question très simple au sujet d'iCloud.
Est-il possible de ne garder que son abonnement iCloud à 50, 200Gb ou 2 To sans pour autant souscrire à Apple One dont les autres apps ne m'intéressent pas du tout? 
Je vois sur ce lien qu'il existe des forfaits individuels iCloud mais impossible de savoir comment les valider.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201238 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et bon dimanche!


----------



## MrTom (18 Juillet 2021)

Hello,

Sur Mac : Préférences systèmes > Identifiant Apple > Gérer (en bas à droite) > Acheter plus d'espace
Sur iPhone/iPad : Réglages > Identifiant Apple > iCloud > Gérer le stockage > Changer de forfait


----------



## Sadiris (18 Juillet 2021)

Merci pour l'aide, c'est top!


----------

